#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  PS3 price in Thailand?

## Chong Boy

Anybody been to MBK or Pantip and seen how much a PS3 is these days? cost for console or a set with games appreciated.

Was going to buy one in Vietnam but might wait for a couple of weeks if there is a big difference.

Cheers in advance

----------


## peterpan

why now? there is the new PS3 lite coming out in about 3 weeks, cheaper and smaller. 
My friend brought the current model for about 12,000 Bt a couple of weeks ago.

----------


## Chong Boy

Thanks for the info PP, never knew anything about that!
Saved me a few quid/dong/baht.
12K seems quite good though for the old one. I'll wait a bit though.
Cheers

----------


## Chong Boy

'PS3 Slim' comes up with a lot in google.
Pre-order in VN is 6 million or about 12K baht

Another quick question, Is GTA still banned in LOS? or is it easily available?

----------


## Scandinavian

I doubt it is banned anymore. Shit like that blows over in a few days.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Is GTA still banned in LOS?


I think its still banned but the Online game is working again if you can get your hands on a copy of GTA4.

I can recommend Resistance 2 online as well.

PM when your up and running online and we'll have a game. :Smile:

----------

